# Ass pain (Snowboarding injury)



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

So this is my first year snowboarding. The first time I went, I feel alot of my left butt cheek. I could barely walk that night, but it was better in a few days. I went again recently, and was hit by another guy who made me fall in the same exact place. It didn't hurt too bad then, but later on in the night, I feel, but I managed to avoid my butt. After this, I could barely make it down the mountain. Again, I could barely walk. This happened 10 days ago. I can walk, and climb up stairs now, but I cant sit on the saddle, and getting in and out of cars is a pain. I cant really put much pressure on it at all. It really feels like it's a pulled muscle, more than anything, but I'm not sure. Does anyone have an idea?

Before you say go to the doctor, I have no insurance.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Deep muscle contusion. 
I used to get those all the time when I was a goalie in hockey on the top of my knee from pucks.
They usually stayed around for two weeks.
Sorry to hear about the pain, give it about 5 more days and see where it is. Sit on a heating pad 20 on, 20 off.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I have a chance to go boarding again. If I were to fall on it, would this happen again? I would re injure it right?


----------

